# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Project Tekkotsu, open source framework for a variety of robotic platforms, Mellon University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Website - tekkotsu.org

youtube.com/TekkotsuRobotics

Chiara Mantis Robot

Chiara robots playing chess

----------

